# Junk Prices



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hauled some junk today...$240 a ton for prepared stuff and $200 for scrap and old tin. Made a nice dent in the stuff laying around. What are you guys getting in your neck of woods.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hauled some old fencewire, fence posts and loose tin in, got $220/ton. Price of scrap is almost double the price of hay up here.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I cleaned up around my inlaws place today and COMPLETELY filled a 20 yard rolloff box. All garbage, all from inside the house. They dropped another one off when they picked that one up a 4:00 this after noon. This is going to cost me a mint. Five years ago I filled 6 of these same boxes with scrap iron and steel laying around and only broke even, I wish I had done the garbage first then steel now!!!
Have you ever seen those TV shows on hoarders, it's even worse when it happens inside a house that you own and you can't kick the tennants out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> Have you ever seen those TV shows on hoarders, it's even worse when it happens inside a house that you own and you can't kick the tennants out.


Yah, my wife is the opposite end of the spectrum, if you literally don't nail it down, she'll throw it out. Which is fine, till she decides to 'clean' my desk while I'm out in the shop or field.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Yah, my wife is the opposite end of the spectrum, if you literally don't nail it down, she'll throw it out. Which is fine, till she decides to 'clean' my desk while I'm out in the shop or field.


Yea Karen is same way.I save everything and she throws everything.I think it is a woman thing.LOL

Guy told me he got $260 a ton for prepared last week.Thats at bigger place 100 miles away from me.Not sure what the local crooks are paying.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

$225 a ton around here. I see a lot of old farm machinery and construction equipment headed to the scrapper.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

My friend took a load early this week and the scrappers had gotten an old Farmall Regular dropped off. They paid the scrap price and the story is they had it running by the evening. We have cleaned up a lot...have a place over behind the bin where we store it until the price gets up as we clean...pays off. Also burning a lot of brush and old tumbling down out buildings that are finally going...old hog sheds that have not been used in 20 years. Heck of bonfire coming. Place is looking darn fine...next step, paint the old pole barns.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Jim, Sounds like you have everyting going your way. It's a great feeling. Mike


----------

